# New S4 Owner Introduction!



## KtrainHurricane (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey guys, my name is Kevin and I am from South Florida. I have always loved the B5 Audi and finally came across an S4 that I could afford. It is a 2001 Nogaro blue with Alcantara interior. It's an automatic with 52k miles. It's super clean inside and out. 

The original turbos blew and were recently replaced by a shop less than 1k miles ago (came off another 10k-11k mile Audi), along with a "full service" that was done to the car including fluid changes, new tires, etc. The mechanic said that the car has a GIAC chip and that it "overworked" the small K03s which is why they blew. He said that unless I upgrade the turbos I should switch back to a factory ECU. I do not know whether this is true or false information, so if I could get some help in that respect then it would be greatly appreciated! 

The only other mods on the car are an intake, and the mechanic said he *thinks* it may have aftermarket downpipes but he could not remember to confirm that for sure. I think I got a good deal on the car, and am excited to pick it up!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Welcome Kevin. :beer::beer:


----------



## MidnightRunner (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Dude! I'm also new here as well. I'm up in Tampa with a blacked out 05' A4. Hope to meet up someday. GL With the turbos


----------

